# 2008 new Sea Fox 236DC 200 Suzuki - about to buy



## Fajah (Apr 8, 2009)

About to buy this boat - anyone have any input.



New to PFF.



Want to run around the sound and some diving/fishing inshore.



Biggest question is the power of the 200hp...



Will sea test this afternoon and make the call.



Anything I should look at closely during the sea trail.


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

Be careful to pay attention to the ride. One I looked at had a very unstable ride on a very calm day, where the trim tabs could not be adjusted in any positon to help stabilize the ride. We had a Captain showing us the boat. He could not stabilize the ride; my brother tried his hand at it and failed; as well as me. We decided to look at other boats.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

we have a 09 23 cc with a 200 suz and its an awesome boat. the only bad thing is there is almost no storage.


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

I've got a 2006 230 (layout a little bit different) with a Mercury (Yamaha) 4-stroke and like it alot. Runs and rides great but like the previous post I wish it had more storage. My 225 pushes the boat to 42-44 mph on the GPS. Another thing I like is it feels like your doing 20 but actually doing 30, my old Wellcraft V-20 was the total opposite. 

Ted


----------

